# Corn Genetics



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya, just wondering if someone could work out what these would produce -

Butter x Fire
Ghost x Snow
Ghost x Phantom
Pewter x Blizzard

Also can you give me the odds per egg of each.

Thanks alot


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Butter x Fire = Amel het caramel & bloodred (100%)
Ghost x Snow = Anery het hypo & amel (100%)
Ghost x Phantom = Hypo het anery & charcoal (100%)
Pewter x Blizzard = Normal het bloodred, amel & charcoal (100%)

Also a note, I would NOT go with the bottom two pairings, you'll get far too confused in the 2nd generation with distinguishing who has anery/charcoal in them, and the combo can make them hard to sell to people looking to breed because of this problem

EDIT - Do you already own these corns? If not try to pair up Ghost x Pewter & Phantom x Blizzard instead to stop the anery/charcoal combos


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Havent got all of them yet, they are on the corn saving scheme.

Am trying to head to Platinums though which I need the anery/charcoal combos.
Is there any other way to make them?

What does Ghost X Pewter and Phantom X Blizzard produce?

Thanks alot


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah I see, nevermind then

Ghost x Pewter = Normal het hypo, anery, charcoal & bloorded (100%)
Phantom x Blizzard = Charcoal het hypo & amel (100%)

Oops, got mixed up top one still mixes! Just realise I re-read my original post wrong, only one of your original combos mixes anery & charcoal, I haven't had enough caffeine today....


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can the Pewter X Blizzard not produce Charcoals het Amel Bloodred then? If not can you explain why? Sorry just trying to learn it!

Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, Pewter X Blizzard produces all Charcoal het Amel and Bloodred.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Normal het hypo, anery, charcoal & bloodred 

So can breeding these together make Platinum?

Thanks!


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, Pewter X Blizzard produces all Charcoal het Amel and Bloodred.


Yeah sorry, brain's not working today!

Normal het hypo, anery, charcoal & bloodred would produce a small percentage of platimums if you were lucky, hard to tell from the ghosts & phantoms though, it's a tricky morph to aim for


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there any way to tell the difference between them then?

What about these pairings -

Offspring of a Ghost x Snow pairing, could they produce a Coral Snow when bred back together?

Ghost x Blizzard, then breed back offspring would I have any chance to produce Powders?

This is so confusing lol.

Thanks alot


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Yeah sorry, brain's not working today!
> 
> Normal het hypo, anery, charcoal & bloodred would produce a small percentage of platimums if you were lucky, hard to tell from the ghosts & phantoms though, it's a tricky morph to aim for


you mean anery, charcoal and phantom would be hard to tell apart?.. i cant see that in most cases to be honest/


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

So how can you tell them apart?

Thanks


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i'm not going to go into detail as i am off to bed, and besides there are people that always explain these things better than me, but there might be the ODD one of each that confusses me slightly, but for me personally, they really are so different, i wouldnt contemplate too many issues deciding one from another.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

OK thanks alot. Just looking at my options for them 


Thanks.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Also -

Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery X Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery 

This is what Ive worked out - 

Ghost, Hypo Pewters, Granite, Hypo Blood, Pewters, Phantoms, Ghost Blood, Platinums, Charcoals, Anerys, Hypos, Bloodreds

If not, help please 'cos I must be getting lost somewhere lol.

Thanks


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ghost x Snow

F1 - Anery het Hypo, Amel 

F2 - Anerys, Hypos, Amels, Snows, Coral Snows, Hypo Amels, Ghosts

Am I going down the right lines or am I going wrong somewhere?

Is there anything i'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In the F2 for that pairing (Ghost X Snow) you will not get anything that is not homozygous Anery - because both parents are homozygous Anery and cannot produce any babies that aren't.

So what you could get are:

Anery poss het hypo and/or amel
Snow poss het hypo
Ghost poss het amel
Coral Snow


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Also -
> 
> Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery X Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery
> 
> ...


In the above pairing, does this mean that you wont get any Hypo based offspring because the Anery over powers the Hypo gene?

Also if both parents are carrying Anery and Amel, does the Anery over power the Amel?

Think thats right anyway lol.

Thanks alot.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

the amel does tend to mask the hypo yes.

anery doesn't 'overpower' amel if both parents are carrying anery and amel they will produce snows, visually amel and anery


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Snow x Avalanche

So from this you would just get Snows pos het Blood? No Amels or Anerys?

Thanks.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, neither of them overpowers any other.

The reason you can't get any Hypo or Amel babies from the Anery offspring of a Ghost and a Snow is because both parents are Anery and therefore ALL of their babies will be Anery (which might be PLUS something else - hypo, amel or both) but you cannot get non-anery babies from two anery parents in normal circumstances.

In the pairing you've listed above (Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Anery, Blood X Same) there's no homozygous recessive gene, so you would indeed get non-Anery offspring - including Hypos, Bloods, Normals...

Snow X Avalanche = 100% Snow het Bloodred. Because one parent is homozygous bloodred, all offspring HAVE to be het for blood (no "possible" about it).

You wouldn't get just-plain-Amel or just-plain-Anery because both parents are homozygous for both traits, producing all Snow offspring.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

So if I put Snow x Opal will I get - Snows het Lavender and Amels het Anery + Lavender

Is this right?

And from the Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery pairing, this is the offspring I would expect?

Ghost, Hypo Pewters, Granite, Hypo Blood, Pewters, Phantoms, Ghost Blood, Platinums, Charcoals, Anerys, Hypos, Bloodreds, Normals

Thanks alot for the help, really appreciate it!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> So if I put Snow x Opal will I get - Snows and Amels het Anery + Lavender
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> ...


No, unless the opal is het for anery too then you won't get snows. The only trait that matches up in this pairing is amel, so you'll get all amels het anery and lavender. 

the last one is right except you missed out hypo granite(which you could also call ghost bloodred if you want) and anery-charcoals, charcoal anery bloodred. think that's it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> So if I put Snow x Opal will I get - Snows het Lavender and Amels het Anery + Lavender


Nope, because Snow is Amel Anery and Opal is Amel Lavender.

You'd expect all Amels het Anery and Lavender UNLESS your Opal is het for Anery (at which point you could get Snow)



> And from the Normal het Hypo, Charcoal, Blood, Anery pairing, this is the offspring I would expect?
> 
> Ghost, Hypo Pewters, Granite, Hypo Blood, Pewters, Phantoms, Ghost Blood, Platinums, Charcoals, Anerys, Hypos, Bloodreds
> 
> Thanks alot for the help, really appreciate it!


In order from most likely to least:

Normal (poss. het hypo charcoal blood anery)
Anery (poss het hypo charcoal blood)
Charcoal (poss het hypo anery blood)
Hypo (poss het anery charcoal blood)
Blood (poss het anery hypo charcoal)
Granite (poss het hypo charcoal)
Pewter (poss het anery hypo)
Hypo Blood (poss het anery charcoal)
Phantom (poss het anery blood)
Ghost (poss het charcoal blood)
Anery-Charcoal (poss het hypo blood)
Hypo Granite "Ghost Blood" (poss het charcoal)
Hypo Pewter "Phantom Blood" (poss het anery)
Platinum (poss het blood)
Platinum Blood


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I think i'm with you now lol.

Ghost x Coral

Hypo het Amel + Anery, Anery het Amel + Hypo, Ghost het Hypo

Its still probably wrong lol

Thanks.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW!! 

Is there a quicker way to produce these Platinum Blood?

Thanks alot


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> I think i'm with you now lol.
> 
> Ghost x Coral
> 
> ...


you would get all ghosts, 100% het amel


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> you would get all ghosts, 100% het amel


Now i'm with you lol :blush:

Its because both parents carry Hypo and Anery?

So Hypo Lavender x Lavender

100% Lavender het Hypo's

If both parents carry the same gene can you not get any normal hets? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Is there a quicker way to produce these Platinum Blood?
> 
> Thanks alot


I'd put a Pewter (Charcoal Blood) to a Ghost Blood (Anery Hypo Blood).

You're guaranteed Bloods het Charcoal Hypo Anery in the first generation - and with any luck you'd get Granites het Hypo Charcoal, since plenty of Pewters out there are het Anery.

Keep the Granites het Hypo Charcoal (if you got 'em) and you've got a 1-in-16 chance per egg to produce a Platinum Blood in the second generation.

Otherwise, your Bloods het Anery Hypo Charcoal have a 1-in-64 chance per egg to produce your Platinum Blood 

And you're exactly right. If both parents are VISUALLY the same recessive gene, you will not get ANY offspring that are not also that morph.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd put a Pewter (Charcoal Blood) to a Ghost Blood (Anery Hypo Blood).
> 
> You're guaranteed Bloods het Charcoal Hypo Anery in the first generation - and with any luck you'd get Granites het Hypo Charcoal, since plenty of Pewters out there are het Anery.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a very long project, but I bet its worth the wait though.

If you pair off the Normal hets, does that mean you are more likely get Normal hets back from it?


Thanks


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

if you put 2 normal looking that are both het for the same trait i.e. amel you have a 25% chance of producing a visual amel.

The other 75% will all look normal but 2/3rds of these 'normals' will also be het amels. This 75%, so all the normal looking babies would be classed as 66% hets, as these are the odds of picking a het if you pick one at random.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, if you have normals who are het for one gene, there is a 75% chance per egg that you'll get a normal-looking possible het out.

The more genes they're het for, the more likely they are to pass on *at least one* gene, but you're statistically more likely to get normals than anything else.

Therefore, the more homozygous genes you can get into a pairing, the better, because you're increasing the statistical chance of getting your multiple-homozygous offspring over the baseline from a pair of hets.

For example, I'm a lot more likely to get Butter Motleys (triple homozygous) from a Butter Motley X Butter het Motley pairing (50% chance per egg) than I am from a pairing of normal het Caramel Amel Motleys (6.25% chance per egg).


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok thanks alot for the help


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well these are the pairings Im hoping to do.

These ones will hopefully be this year -


Ghost X Snow
Butter X Butter
These Im getting on the Corn Saving Scheme and will be done when they are ready!


Amel Stripe het Caramel x Amel Stripe het Caramel
Normal het Amel Charcoal Sunkissed x Normal het Amel Charcoal Sunkissed
Bloodred het Hypo Lavender x Lavender het Hypo Bloodred
Butter x Goldust Motley
Ghost x Phantom
Butter x Fire
Butter x Caramel Snow
Also getting a female Blizzard but unsure on what to do with her. Also undecided on the Caramel Snow pairing.

Is there anything that could/should be changed?

Any morphs that would be worth adding?

Thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Was thinking of adding a Anery Lavender but what would be best to pair it to?

Thanks.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Anything you think I could add to the list which would make a good addition to the list above?

Thanks.


----------

